# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Làng Thụy Sĩ Mũi Né Resort -Mũi Né ( 4 sao )

## tuvandulichnhatrang

*LÀNG THỤY SỸ RESORT*
Địa chỉ : Mũi Né , Phan Thiết , Bình Thuận 



 Khu nghỉ dưỡng Làng Thụy Sĩ được bao bọc một cách thanh lịch bởi rừng dừa, trên bờ biển riêng biệt cát trắng mịn màng.

Kiến trúc của Làng Thụy Sĩ là sự phối hợp tuyệt vời của các nền văn hóa Á Đông xưa (Việt Nam, Nhật Bản và Trung Hoa) với những mái vòm cong cong được lát ngói truyền thống và những cột trụ tròn. Tuy nhiên các tiện nghi trong phòng đều hiện đại theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế.

Ngày nay, Làng Thụy Sĩ trở thành trung tâm hoạt động của cả vùng với vô số các hoạt động khác nhau dọc theo đường lộ chính. Vịnh Mũi Né cũng sở hữu các điều kiện gió tốt thỏa mãn những khách đam mê các môn thể thao dưới nước (lướt ván buồm, lướt ván diều, thuyền buồm, v.v…)

Trong phạm vi vài km gần Làng Thụy Sĩ, Quý khách có thể tận hưởng niềm đam mê đánh gôn tại khu nghỉ dưỡng Sea Link, vị trí trên đồi của Sea Link sẽ mở tầm mắt của Quý khách đến một cảnh quan ngoạn mục bao phủ khắp Mũi Né và đại dương bao la.

Cơ sở hạ tầng của Làng Thụy Sĩ bao gồm 02 Executive Family Villa, 04 Sea-front/Sea-view Family Villa, 02 Executive Suite, 02 Junior Suite, 10 Studio, 16 Villa room, 10 Bungalow, 33 Deluxe and 19 Superior room, cùng với các nhà hàng, quầy rượu và các tiện nghi khác

Các dịch vụ và tiện nghi mà Làng Thụy Sĩ đem đến cho bạn rất đa dạng, bao gồm: máy rút tiền tự động có giao dịch quốc tế, dịch vụ văn phòng, phòng hội nghị, trung tâm thể dục thể thao và chăm sóc sức khỏe, mỹ viện, sân quần vợt, 02 hồ bơi, quầy lưu niệm, nhà thuốc, nhà hàng nhạc sống, vườn trẻ, thư viện, giặt ủi, đưa đón sân bay, internet không dây, tour tham quan, v.v...

Chúng tôi còn có một Trung tâm thể thao nước – Trường lướt ván buồm và lướt ván diều với sự cộng tác của các hướng dẫn viên quốc tế quanh năm (http://www.kite.wind.ru/).
Với một đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp và nhiệt tình, thân thiện và nói tiếng Anh trôi chảy, chúng tôi đảm bảo đem đến cho Quý khách những phút .


 


 









 

 

 


*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ : Phòng điều hành công ty Du Lịch Anh Nguyên 
Đc : 8 / 27 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa 
Phone : (+84 )058. 6 254 681
Mr Nguyên : 0908 898 475
Mr An : 0918 238 154*

----------

